# My NX in storage, current mods, parts in waiting



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

For those interested: here's my 1992 Nissan 1600 NX, in its winter home, waiting another season of auto-crossing, and some cruising too. Its been garaged since October when the clutch completely died, and the brakes started sucking big time. It'll be on the streets sometime in April.

Not pictured: PS ShortShifter and ES Shifter Bushing.

Front of the car - yes it is lowered. That's the gap remaining after rims +2'd, and Hyperco GEN II's.









Back of the car:









Headers - Hotshot, ceramic coated, current generation:









Engine bay - dirty as sin, I know:









Strut tops - Shigspeed spherical steel bushings, factory isolators eliminated and KYB AGX's all around.









Warm air intake, with MAF adapter plate:









15x6.5 rims, 11lbs each, Rota knockoffs with Proxes T1-S rubber:









The inside:









Parts that I've got waiting to go on - mostly purchased here in the Forums:

ClutchNet 40% over Pressure Plate. Got a disc in the box too, but didn't want to unpack and contaminate it:









Stillen 9lb flywheel (needs machining) - less than half the weight of the stocker:









Readline Heavy Shockproof gear oil. No blowups planned for 2004, or for when the turbo goes on. Nissan trannies are notorious for gear explosions.









Mr. Garret - looking for a manifold. And an actuator for the internal wastegate:









This is a MAF off of a 95 240SX. Same pin out, higher voltage range for reading boost. Will be used with a properly programmed Jim Wolfe ecu.









Hallman MBC, for boost control.









60mm t-body, off a 1995 200SX SE-R. Bolts up to my plenum with some dremel time for port matching. Stock throttle and cruise cables retained, stock TPS retained.









That's all she wrote for the moment!


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

One more - Starion IC:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Lookin good man, good luck with the project in the spring time. Keep us posted!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cant wait to see that turbo put on it. Keep us posted on how the project goes. Good luck.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I envy your NX


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job on the NX. I know where you can get an actuator for you turbo. Is it a T-25 from an SR20DET?? If soif you've got the year I can track down the part number and send the link or phone number where to get the parts. Are you still looking for injectors also. If so I can sell you my second all you'll need is to get them cleaned and tested and I know where you can go for that also. He does a really good job. Just not that cheap. 

My actuator was 140 Can also if you want to know.

MAx
Pm me or something.

(I forgot to mention there's about 75% of chance me going to Winnipeg with the GF this summer, if I ever do I'll let you know, I'll driving my car too)


----------

